

The Hobbit advance screenings disappoints  blames Red's high resolution - salimmadjd
http://www.eoshd.com/content/7987/advance-press-screenings-of-48fps-the-hobbit-disappoint

======
Lockyy
I'll be disappointed if they back out and never show it at 48 fps, because I
would be interested in finding out if it really does look like crap at that
setting.

